# Shift Kit or the Like



## Yiff_Lover_69 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi! I've been talking on another forum, and wonder if there are Shift Kit's (Know where to get an upgraded comp) advailable for my 00 Altima GXE? I've tried searching, but coun't find anything.
I want to take the A/T Tranny out for good, but it's too costly unless I could pull a few strings 
I have also noticed that when I manually throw the gears on my a/t tranny (ie: make it go from 1 -> 2), it takes like 1.5 Secs!! But if I keep it in drive, it shifts perfectly. Someone said this isn't right, but I think that's what the shift kit (plus upgraded Comp) would come into play.
Thanks alot!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out www.txchange.com 

This is the link to their Import Shift kits: http://www.txchange.com/sk.htm#Import


----------

